
China Adopts Law on Cryptography - kd3
http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2019-10/26/c_138505655.htm
======
kd3
> According to the provisions, the country encourages the research, academic
> exchanges, conversion of academic achievements and application of the
> technologies of commercial cryptography, but the scientific research,
> production, sales, service and import and export of it must not harm the
> state security and public interests or other people's rights and interests.

> Moreover, those who sell or provide commercial cryptography products and
> services that are not examined or authenticated or fail either procedure
> will also be warned, fined or have their illicit gains confiscated.

Good times ahead. I'm going to be a criminal very soon.

